# Hey All



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

New guy here from Colorado. Brand new to predator hunting. Been talking with some very experienced buddies and I am going out tomorrow to try for a Coyote. Worst case scenario, I don't get anything but am STILL not at work. Im sure you all feel the same way.

Any coyote tips are much appreciated. I plan to learn alot from you guys by reading old threads and such.

Cheers!

-Chris


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Indy......what part of Colorado do you hail from?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to Predator Talk...and Good Luck on your hunt.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes! I live in Ft Collins. But I will work for ammo and travel to hunt haha

FYI I plan to head deep into Pawnee tomorrow. I hear it is overhunted but just to get my feet wet. I hear there is good public land just west of 287 up near Wy. Anyone know more?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:

Only public land I know of up that way is the Roosevelt National Forest.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

If you're going to Pawnee, make sure you have a USGS map. The Pawnee is dotted with a lot of private land.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome to PT jones

your avatar pic,thats jimmy from boardwalk empire

i watch that on my laptop when i do overnights in my semi. i have every season on a 1 terra byte harddrive

will be watching an episode or two tonight as i am stuck in algona ia for the night


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SGB, since you're stuck in Algona, try Premier Pizza. Been there since the mid 1980's.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

where are they located and do they have truck parking?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

121 E State St, I don't remember if there is any truck parking. It's been a while. I do remember the pizza was very good.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i did find info on them on ther interweb

i already ate supper at the chrome truck stop,i think i would rather have eaten the maggot fillrd back side out of a dead skunk

so next time i spend the night here i will have them deliver me some food and give them a try

cant be any worse than the truck stop food,can only be better


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I hear that...........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry Indy, we kinda hijacked your post.............


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site and its great members.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

220swift said:


> If you're going to Pawnee, make sure you have a USGS map. The Pawnee is dotted with a lot of private land.


Where can I get one? Isnt the private land all fenced? I usually go target shoot over off of 96. In the hills across from the range.

Now one thing I've gotten mixed answers on. For small game specifically coyotes and prairie dogs, how many rounds can I have in the magazine of a semi automatic rifle?

So lets say I was using an AR, does the mag have to match the limit? Or is downloading ok? I know shotgun rules and such but not something like this. Couldnt find anything in the small game brochure.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

with the new magazine laws, I would not go shooting on public land with a magazine larger than 15 rounds.

you can get those maps at a Forest Service Office and no, not all private land is fenced.

Headquarters for the Arapaho and Roosevelt National Forests and Pawnee National Grassland is at 2150 Centre Ave., Building E Fort Collins, CO 80526


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to Predatortalk.com


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

capacity limits must suck

here in minnesota we only have them for bird hunting

deer,yotes etc, no limit on mag capacity

if you got a 30 rd mag here you can hunt deer and the like with it

makes for easy follow up shots that way

but then again, if you cant hit what your aiming at in one or two rounds they aint gonna stick around for round number 30 to come their way


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oh ya

sorry for the hi jack

but that tends to happen around here from time to time

that and every conversation seems to lead towards food talk for some reason


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to the PT camp Indiana.

awprint:


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. Skunked but what a great way to spend a morning. Only thing I killed was a pack of pop tarts. Hahaha


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice pics

but we need better ones of the rifle and some details

come on dont tease


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I see what went wrong...get rid of that primos call.lol +the sun needs to be at your 6...


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I see what went wrong...get rid of that primos call.lol +the sun needs to be at your 6...


Still using the hand me down noob equipment haha. Sun at 6? How come? Definitely gonna do it next time. Thanks!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

did somebody say food!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Dinner


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> nice pics
> 
> but we need better ones of the rifle and some details
> come on dont tease


Oh just saw this. It is a 1945 Springfield M1 Garand. It's a CMP rebuild so only a few matching parts, they refinished everything, new criterion match barrel and CMP wood. So I dont feel so bad about getting it out into the woods since it is a rebuild. I refinished the wood with linseed oil a few years ago.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

still an 06?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep the sun on your back...so it's in the coyotes eyes not yours.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

220swift said:


> still an 06?


Yessir!!!



azpredatorhunter said:


> Keep the sun on your back...so it's in the coyotes eyes not yours.


Well, don't I feel like genius. Staring into the sun like Forrest Gump all morning. One problem was i forgot my map and didnt wanna end up on private property and the road was about 600 yards behind me with no clear backdrop. Next time I will plan ALOT better. A mentor would be super helpful.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well you came to the right place...you won't catch to much flack on this site. remember when your out predator hunting "keep it simple"...


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Well you came to the right place...you won't catch to much flack on this site. remember when your out predator hunting "keep it simple"...


Already dying to go again. Thanks for help so far guys. I think finding the right spot will be a huge help.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am no expert, I shot my first coyote this year...read all you can about them. search the site and ask...i joined a predator hunting club and it helped cut the learning curve in 1/2..


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome to PT!! Not any help with hunts in your area but; enjoy the site!!! Lots of good folk here!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

man thats a sweet rifle

i knew it was an M1

thats one that is on my short list of must haves

one of the best weapons ever created by man, right up there with stone points

dont get me wrong when i say it like that

after all if it wasnt for stone points we wouldne be here today

and if not for that rifle,we wouldne be living in a free country today

but wheres the gun porn? :smiley-confused005:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

by the way

i would try that roo meat

has to be better than what i eat at truck stops


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Ill try to snag some more rifle pics. Some stuff I have on my phone...










Mk12 Mod1 built by High Caliber Sales. (Taking this next time for yotes)



















My brother with the Sharps Quigley (another one to hunt with but damn is it heavy)


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Nice rifles you have got also.


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Indiana Jones said:


> Thanks for the welcomes! I live in Ft Collins. But I will work for ammo and travel to hunt haha
> 
> FYI I plan to head deep into Pawnee tomorrow. I hear it is overhunted but just to get my feet wet. I hear there is good public land just west of 287 up near Wy. Anyone know more?


Welcome, if you are ever up for a weekend hunt let me know and we can wander some land together. I'd love to finally get out and see some of Colorado other then Fort Carson. I'm new two so maybe we can learn a few things through trial and error.


----------

